# Greetings, brethren!



## Eliuep867 (Sep 18, 2013)

My name is Eliu and was made a FC Mason at East Dallas Lodge 1200! 

I'm extremely excited about this journey & pray that it only gets better, God willing. 


My Freemasonry HD Pro


----------



## crono782 (Sep 18, 2013)

Welcome to the forum from Fort Worth!


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 18, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 18, 2013)

Hearty welcome to you!


----------



## JJones (Sep 18, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## joel_tan95 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi, I'm thinking of becoming a Freemason, but my concern is that I'm Buddhist, will that be a problem? 


My Freemasonry HD Pro


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 18, 2013)

The only question you need to answer is "Do you believe in a Supreme Being?"
If that's a yes, end of subject.
One of my mentors, a Past Master of my Mother Lodge, is a Buddhist, and an outstanding Mason.


----------



## joel_tan95 (Sep 19, 2013)

trysquare said:


> The only question you need to answer is "Do you believe in a Supreme Being?"
> If that's a yes, end of subject.
> One of my mentors, a Past Master of my Mother Lodge, is a Buddhist, and an outstanding Mason.



Hmm, I do believe in a Supreme Being, but it's just that there has been so many discussions about Freemasons being the main architect for religious architecture such as the Temple of Solomon, which was predominantly Christian in nature an the historic rumour that Freemasons once assisted the Knights Templar in it's construction 


My Freemasonry HD Pro


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 19, 2013)

The first Temple pre-dated Christianity by quite some time, and any connection to Freemasons and the original Templars is, at this time, still myth.
Freemasonry is, for the most part, steeped in Judea-Christian motifs, but one of the main tenets is that all men of Faith are welcome. My Lodges have members of nearly every sect and denomination imaginable, but we are all the same within the walls of the Lodge.


----------



## joel_tan95 (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you brother, you have placed my mind at ease! haha what is the difference between the Scottish Lodge and the English Lodge? I am from Singapore by the way! 


My Freemasonry HD Pro


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 19, 2013)

joel_tan95 said:


> Hmm, I do believe in a Supreme Being, but it's just that there has been so many discussions about Freemasons being the main architect for religious architecture such as the Temple of Solomon, which was predominantly Christian in nature an the historic rumour that Freemasons once assisted the Knights Templar in it's construction



On Buddhist Masons - The brother who obligated me on my third degree is a practicing Buddhist.  It seems that Buddhism neither requires nor forbids a belief in the existence of a supreme being.  You do so that's that.

On the degrees coming from the Old Testament - You definitely need to be very secure in your own faith and practices to be able to take lessons from the sacred writings of another faith.  If you have not reached this level of security you're not ready yet.  Every faith has good lessons to be learned.


----------



## joel_tan95 (Sep 19, 2013)

Alright thanks a lot guys! I'm 18 and I'm gonna apply to be an Entered Apprentice at the end of the year after my examinations, wish me luck!


My Freemasonry HD Pro


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 21, 2013)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## joel_tan95 (Sep 22, 2013)

KSigMason said:


> Greetings and welcome aboard.



Thank you so much, I look forward to becoming a fellow brother! 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Colby K (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome brother. 

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## joel_tan95 (Sep 23, 2013)

Colby K said:


> Welcome brother.
> 
> My Freemasonry HD



Hey thanks so much! by the way, does anybody know if one lodge overseas is able to persuade the masons of another lodge to accept the petition? If let's say for example the United Grand Lodge of England, is it able to influence a grand lodge in Singapore?


My Freemasonry HD


----------

